# Extremely oily skin!



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have *such* oily skin, like you can see your reflection in my face in like 3 hours! I already use blotting sheets but I literally go through like 6 sheets during school. What products can anyone recommend that would help me out? Cleansers, moisturizers, masks, makeup, ANYTHING!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## netta21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Good question..I would like to know as well!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd have to ask what you're currently using first because if you're using heavy duty cleansers, etc. your skin could be overcompensating for the harshness by producing lots of oil!


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never tried this product before, but I frequent this girl's website, and she's a makeup artist and photographer.

orientlily's Xanga Site

this is the product

Camera Ready Cosmetics


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ohh I'm currently using 2 different face washes, Clinique Liquid Soap for Oily Skin, and an acne wash perscribed by my dermatologist, called Rosula. I also use Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3, and I use Neutrogena Oil-Free moisturizer for Combination Skin (I use Clinique Moisturizing Gel all other seasons except winter. The skin around my eyes gets dry and flaky now).


----------



## amynyc (Dec 16, 2007)

Quite using Clinique clarifying lotion 3 it has tons of alcohol in it which just makes u produce more oil

OC 8 lotion is great for the oilies


----------



## Kathy (Dec 17, 2007)

Hhmmm...I used CCL 3 for years and never had a problem, but maybe you should try a different line or believe it or not, people with oily skin have actually said using the Oil Cleansing Method has made their skin less oily!

Here's a couple links to check it out!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+Method

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+Method

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+Method


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 21, 2007)

Accutane can be prescribed for excessively oily skin. Needs to be administered by a dermatologist though.

Your derm might have other ideas or products such as oil absorbing lotions.

Or you could ask your local pharmacist if they have anything over the counter that might help.


----------



## Beachsweetie (Dec 22, 2007)

Try not to touch your face alot.. that could be causing the oil


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay here is a very effective home remedy that I repeat for all oily skin sufferers out there:

Take 2 tablespoon gram flour, 1 tablespoon honey and a little mustard powder. Mix them all to make a paste and apply this paste every night on you face before going to bed. Wash after 10-15 minutes. Oily skin, acne and other skin problems will soon be gone!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Dec 25, 2007)

I would quit using the clarifying lotion, i used to use it and now i use something else. my skin is a lot less oilier. Sometimes using such harsh products on the skin just produces more oil and this stuff dried my skin out. I would do some research and switch to something else that isn't like that.


----------



## LFEIZGUD (Dec 25, 2007)

Kathy's right about the oil cleansing method...I know it sounds insane to put oil on oily skin, but it has been a godsend to me. I am so glad I tried it.


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 25, 2007)

Did anyone try the home remedy I suggested?


----------



## RussianDoll (Dec 26, 2007)

have u tried OCM? oil cleansing method?

most people's skin makes extra oil due to lack of it, so it over produces when u get rid of it

the thing about OCM is it gets rid of just the right amount of oil. since oil absorbs oil and it leaves what you need , so your skin stops producing oil because it no longer needs to

a lot of people claim it cleared up their acne as well

it cured my oily t-zone!

give it a try,

EDIT: i cant post the link because I need 10 posts or greater and I'm a newbie

google "oil cleansing method"


----------



## gingergirl (Feb 22, 2010)

I have very oily skin as well, and I used to use clinique and quit. I still have oily skin, but not as severe. If you change anything, quit using the toner...tons of alcohol and it causes your skin to produce more oil than ever! Seems opposite of what it should do, but I am a believer!


----------



## annainthecity (Feb 22, 2010)

MAC's mineralise skinfinish natural - great for getting rid of shine but won't clog your pores. A cheaper version is Rimmel's mineral mattifying powder. Origins' zero oil also creates a very matt base at the start of the day when you pat it onto your face. Under makeup I would suggest MACs oil control lotion or similar primer for oily skin - it will help your skin produce less oil as well as mattifying the surface.


----------



## ShizukaNY (Jun 18, 2010)

Kathy is totally right about your skin overcompensating. If you are using a prescription cleanser plus something else, that is probably too much. If a cleanser is leaving your skin "dry and flaky" it is probably too harsh for you.

One of our staffers has used the Neutrogena oil-free moisturizer before and found it surprisingly heavy. This same person found that a lighter moisturizer (not necessarily 100% oil free) worked much better.


----------



## carinay (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a very oily skin too and i use clinique three steps, I-cleanser II-clarifying lotion III-hidratant gel. it's excellent


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm also a member of the extremely oily skin club! On this board, a member named Sew Amazing said to use Phillip's Milk of Magnesia under the makeup during the day. It helps &amp; it's inexpensive.

BUT...I'm also looking for something that I could use on my skin that will eliminate it over time. I may try acneXpert's remedy below, I hope it works:

Originally Posted by *acneXpert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay here is a very effective home remedy that I repeat for all oily skin sufferers out there:
Take 2 tablespoon gram flour, 1 tablespoon honey and a little mustard powder. Mix them all to make a paste and apply this paste every night on you face before going to bed. Wash after 10-15 minutes. Oily skin, acne and other skin problems will soon be gone!


----------



## eileenm (Jun 22, 2010)

No harm in trying the gram flour remedy. Make a face pack of gram flour and plain yogurt. you can add a little honey if you like. Mix to make a paste and apply on your face. Let dry for 15 min. Your oily face will become dry. Try it. It works ! It also makes your skin smooth ! So 2 in 1 !!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingergirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have very oily skin as well, and I used to use clinique and quit. I still have oily skin, but not as severe. If you change anything, quit using the toner...tons of alcohol and it causes your skin to produce more oil than ever! Seems opposite of what it should do, but I am a believer!


I have fairly oily skin and I stopped using my toner and it really did help.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't mask more than once a week, usually only once every two weeks since my face is sensitive. Instead of using scrubs you can also add a tablespoon of granulated sugar to your regular cleanser and it will exfoliate without purchasing extra products.

As a teenager I used to realllllly scrub my face too which only tears at your pores and completely strips all the oil off. I used toners. I figured getting rid of the oil was a good thing. The problem was I was going overboard. Once I started being more gentle with my skin and moisturizing with oil free face lotions I found a huge improvement. Everyone kept telling me to exfoliate more but it absolutely trashed my skin because it was so sensitive. We are all different but the one thing we have in common is the need for balance.



> Apply lemon, tomato or cucumber juice for about 15 minutes on face daily


 This recommendation scares me. For someone like me the lemon or tomato would leave my face very sore and raw. I could probably get away with cucumber.


----------

